
Show HN: A new, modern take on web search (like DDG but for non-geeks) - edward_rolf
http://searchpanels.com/
======
edward_rolf
Hi, this is an early demo of searchpanels.com. You know those instant answers
Google sometimes give you for certain types of queries? Those, but community-
driven and with an attractive gamification model for businesses. Does this
idea sound good or just plain?

